# Recent Happenings & Prayer Forum



## fredtgreco (Feb 26, 2005)

Dear Boarders,

We're sorry for the inconvenience the past couple of days. Please know that one of the biggest problems with the board (from a tech standpoint) is its size and activity! We are now taking measures to come up with a long-term solution to the temporary outages. 

Please be patient and bear with us.

As an aside, while I waited for the name server to reach Mississippi, I was able to view the board but not login. I noticed that the Prayer Forum is indeed *not visible* to non-members (or search engines), but the names of the various threads are. With that in mind, I would ask that you think very carefully before naming your prayer request threads. If you don't want someone to know that you are having marital problems, don't post "Pray for my Marriage." Post "Please pray" or something like that. Because of the fact that prayer requests are generally read regardless of title, and rarely searched, the Prayer forum is now exempt from the "Make the Title clear" rule. Please feel free to be as vague as you would like. 

For the Admins,

Fred Greco


----------

